# CN Disinfectant W. Disinfect. Co NY



## xfallwithmexo (Feb 20, 2012)

Found this bottle in upstate NY. 
 Bottle says:
 4 OZ NET
 CN Disinfectant 
 West Disinfecting Company NY
 The bottom reads: C

 Any ideas on what it is or it's value?  All help is much appreciated.

 https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m171/karmakrazy45/2012-02-20_21-51-05_846.jpg
 https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m171/karmakrazy45/2012-02-20_21-51-19_632.jpg
 https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m171/karmakrazy45/2012-02-20_21-50-37_340.jpg


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2012)

The bottle isn't highly collectible and would probably bring $3-5 at best, in a nice color or with the word poison on it that would be different....Welcome to the forum....Jim


----------



## xfallwithmexo (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for your advice! I look forward to posting here more.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello Jordyn,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for bringing the CN.

 It looks like a machine made early 20th Century disinfectant bottle to me. 






 "On 6/10/1903, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for CN. This trademark is owned by WEST DISINFECTING CO., 
 NEW YORK ,. The USPTO has given the CN trademark serial number of 70040795." From.

 Did'ya see this previous discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-387612/tm.htm






 "West Disinfecting Co., New York---Chicago---San Francisco, c. 1920's or 30's (est.)." From.


----------

